# gyn.? gi? or both?



## Janet (Aug 25, 2004)

I went to my gyn last week because of cyst and realized the days I have real bad spasms or other bad ab pain are days after having intercourse(actually dh pointed this out) plus I get pelvic pain. I also have trouble with C (mostly under control with Kristalose) I get pain in my ribs and just all over from thighs to breast. Different places different intensities from day to day. I even started getting like rectal spasms and pain in my tailbone. Anyway my family doc gave me a referral to see a gi I go Nov. 18, tomorrow my gyn is doing an ultrasound and then I go to see gyn on Nov. 3. to discuss. Am I doing the right thing seeing my gyn and a gi? Is this "medical overkill?" I just know I have pain and something isn't right, I'd like answers and don't know where to turn







Thanks for any input.


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

Hi! I'm going through the same thing







I've had IBS for over 20yrs and have just been retested again which has confirmed yet again IBS. I've now got pelvic pain, especially my right ovary. Just come back from doctors (yet again!). My right ovary is slightly enlarged and tender. Doctor thinks distention is due to IBS but to check ovary etc., I'm having an ultrasound done. There's such a long wait on the NHS that for peace of mind I'm paying privately and can get it done next Tuesday. I can't stand the worry waiting! I'm sick of having tests but yes, you can get other problems on top of having IBS.Good luck with yours, it's best to get things checked out - it's best to know than to worry yourself sick wondering


----------



## LaurieJ (Sep 3, 2002)

HiIn my opinion, for both of you, what you are doing is not overkill...in any way. My understanding is that both pelvic disorders and GI problems have the same symptoms and it is easy to dismiss GI symptoms as inconsequential when in fact, it is a gyn problem. The biggest horror story that I know personally is a cousin of a friend that had severe GI problems with multiple visits to an ER (she didn't have insurance to have less urgent care given) who was sent home with antacids only to find out in a few weeks that she had extremely advanced ovarian cancer (she was in her forties). Now granted, if she had regular checkups this would have been found sooner....but that is the point that I am making. You are investigating something that isn't right and most likely everything will be fine...but this is the way that you go about it - with checkups when the symptoms warrant it. and by thoroughly looking at the most likely causes of the symptoms that you are having. So, don't feel like you are using the system too much or inappropriately. This is the a very reasonable course to take. I think that this is a fairly standard protocol that many GIs take - that they ask the woman to undergo gyn examination at the same time or prior to the GI work up because symptoms are so similar and because of horror stories like I mentioned above where the gyn problem was missed due to the tunnel vision.Laurie


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

Laurie, I so agree with what you have said. Just because we have IBS doesn't make us immune from getting other things. I've read a lot on the internet and here, that ovarian cancer can mimic IBS. I know I've got two small fibroids and have had cystic ovary in the past, but just to be sure I've insisted on the ultrasound. No use burying your head in the sand, my friend did that and died at the age of 42 from cervical cancer.


----------



## LaurieJ (Sep 3, 2002)

Peardrops,sad but true, those cases like I mentioned as well as the one you did. We will never know what the outcome would have been had both those women been caught sooner but it is hard to not play the what-if game. What I have learned is that if you are concerned about new symptoms that they should be looked at. I admit that it is discouraging when you have to fight to get care.....and that those fights make you think you are being a hypochondriac, but it is a hard lesson to accept when you hear the words "if only you would have come sooner, I might have been able to help you" and worse, when you had been asking for help all along only to be told that things were all in your head. Because of this, I believe that we all need to be fairly aggressive when we know in our gut that something is not right. I am paying for my complacency every minute of every day.......LauriePS: I meant to ask you....how does an enlarged ovary relate to IBS? Did your doctor explain that? Because to me, any abnormality of an ovary - especially in light of a woman's age (pre vs post menopausal) is worth checking into.....


----------



## Janet (Aug 25, 2004)

Well, the cyst on left ovary is gone now there's one on right, however my ovaries are normal size, no enlargement. I'm going to start birthcontrol pills next cycle to try to control the cysts. I feel better hearing from you girls, knowing I'm not being a "crazy lady" running back and forth between docs







I would really like to have even 5 days in row pain free.


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

Laurie, from what I understood my doctor to mean was that yes, I do still have IBS, I've just had a sigmoidoscopy and a barium enema. Had a polyp removed during the sigmoid which was benign. My distention is more than likely from the IBS. A large cyst on the ovary might be the cause but she doubts that. I did have a transvaginal ultrasound two years ago and my ovaries were OK then. As they found two fibroids I also had a hysteroscopy (where they look into the uterus). The fibroids weren't subserosal. The pain I've got from my ovary is not related to IBS. I let you know what they find next Tuesday - I'll be a basket case by then!!


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

Hi jll, that's good news but sorry you are having pain still. In my twenties I was having the same sort of pain I've got now. Consultant did a laparoscopy and said I had a cystic ovary. His advice was to stop birth control pills and have a baby (to soften the ovaries!??). I then went back on birth control pills and was fine. Maybe my ovary has woken up again?!!


----------



## Janet (Aug 25, 2004)

I have to go see gyn Nov.3 to discuss laparoscopy. How old are you? I'm 38, when I was in my 20's I too was told I had multiple cysts on both ovaries and probably couldn't get pregnant without help. I had already had 1 son so I didn't have anymore children. How's your IBS? It seems I'm reminded of mine daily (pain) this all just started about 3 mos ago and I'm wondering if eventually it will calm down. That's one of the questions I want to ask GI when I see him. My family doc just doesn't seem to have the knowledge on something like this that a GI would.


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

I'm at that "funny" age when the ovaries should be quietening down







My IBS has been worse over the past 18 months, that's why I've just been to have the tests done again. I wonder if you could possibly have endo? From what I understand this can only be confirmed with a laparoscopy. All the "bits" down there are so close together I wouldn't be surprised if it's all connected!


----------



## Janet (Aug 25, 2004)

I'm wondering if it's endo too, the days I feel best, IBS wise are the days after my period. If it is endo, I'm wondering if the birth control pill will help. That way I can try that out before I decide on the lap. Hope you're not stressing too much about your health issues, that has a way of making a person feel worse.


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

Hi Jll, there is an excellent web site www.2womenshealth.co.uk - you'll find info on endo at the bottom of the page. I might be wrong, but would the oestrogen in the birth control pill make the endo worse? You may not have endo but it's worth asking about and I could be wrong. No I'm not too stressed but I'll be glad to get the ultrasound done


----------



## Janet (Aug 25, 2004)

Thanks for the link


----------



## crankypants (Aug 25, 2002)

Jll, endo is a strong possibility, IMO. Your description of pain, and specifically pain after intercourse, sounds familiar. At 52 I still have fibroids and IBS but, 15 months after my last period, the endo is backing off, as indicated by shrinkage of an endometrioma that I've had on my left ovary for 4 or 5 years. And I have no more mysterious abdominal/pelvic pain attacks other than those accompanying diarrhea. Just soreness with movement or pressure. The party line on endo is still no diagnosis without laparoscopy but I question that. My various gynecologists never thought it was necessary because I had pronounced nodularity in the cul-de-sac (between vagina and rectum) that could be felt with a digital rectal exam (always quite painful) and was considered classic for endo. As I recall from readings on the subject, which fortunately I haven't been compelled to do for a while, most women with endo have some implants in that location.Peardrops, good luck next week. Maybe you have a little infection in the ovary or the tube. (Whatever you do, no fluoroquinolones please...)


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

Thanks Crankypants, I'll let you know if they find anything. I certainly don't want to take any antibiotics after having c-diff in May - although this was not caused by taking antibiotics but I wouldn't want to risk getting that again. I now take probiotics!


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

Had my ultrasound today. Why is it so much nicer at a private hospital than at an NHS one? Probably because we are paying maybe? At least I know there was no signs of ovarian cancer on the ultrasound. The two fibroids I have, they have grown slightly. Dr. thought the distention is from the colon, there was no fluid in my tummy, no mass or anything suspicious. It was well worth the ï¿½170 for piece of mind and no waiting. He'll send a full report to my own doctor so I'll go this week to see her.


----------



## LaurieJ (Sep 3, 2002)

Good news peardrops, I am happy that the ovaries look good. I hope you get to the bottom of your distention though......Laurie


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

Thanks Laurie. Looks like my distention is due to the IBS


----------



## Janet (Aug 25, 2004)

Good news peardrops! I was thinking about you today.







I see my gyno tomorrow.


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

Thanks jll. Hope all goes well with your appointment, let us know how you get on.


----------



## crankypants (Aug 25, 2002)

Glad to hear the good news, Peardrops. Peace of mind is a wonderful thing, indeed. Good luck jll, hope you get some answers, and some helpful advice and support as well.


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

Thanks Crankypants. My advice to any woman who is worried about ovarian cancer is to get it checked out. From what I've read here and on the internet, bloating, change in bowel habits are *sometimes* symptoms of OC. It was well worth the ï¿½170 is cost me to get the test done privately.


----------



## Janet (Aug 25, 2004)

Well just got back from gyno. Ultrasound showed another cyst (20mm) on right ovary and multiple foliclar cysts, but also the right overy is out of place and in cul de sac. So that explains my rectal pressure and spasms. The next step is to go to gi and discuss and see if he thinks I have a gi issue or if it's all gyno, also give bcp 2 months to see if there is any change, it could be the cysts or endo causing the ovary to be out of place. If no change or things get worse, during or after the 2 months a lap is in order. Hubby and I are glad to finally be getting to bottom of all this







I feel kinda strange tonight after finding out all this weird stuff in my body so hubby is ordering take-out for supper.


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

Glad you survived your gyno visit. Who would want to be a woman! Do hope things settle down for you. After I'd had my daughter and went back on bcp my ovaries seemed to settle down. Keep us posted


----------



## juwsgirl (Apr 19, 2004)

Those are my exact symptoms also! I have been putting off going to the gyn after having to have painful scrapings every six months and not going for three years or longer. I have been getting worried that something could be seriously wrong. It's nice to talk to people with your exact same problems.Good luck!


----------



## Janet (Aug 25, 2004)

Saw GI doc on Thursday. He thinks my ovary issue is not causing my colon problems. I have alot of URQ pain. He thinks it's something going on inside my colon and not something on the outside causing my pain. So now I'm trying Robinul Forte for a month and if no improvement he wants to do a colonoscopy before a laprascopy is done. So far, the last 2 days it seems the robinul is helping, but when I started Levsin I thought that was helping. I asked about diet cause I've tried everything(as far as limiting this and that) he said it's nothing I'm doing that is causing my problems as long as I eat healthy and he can tell I do.


----------

